# new sunglasses



## laeila (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have been a keen bike rider all my life and have recently switched to a brand new mountain bike to go down hill racing.

I also wanna buy myself some new glasses for the summer and wondered what you were thinking of the Oakley Juliet sunglasses. I found people raving about them on sites but not too sure since they seem quiet pricey... They seem light weighted enough and stylish and all that jazz but was hoping you could get me some advice on cheaper versions with the same style?

Thanks so much and I look forward to hearing you answers.
L


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I couldn't get your link to work, so I'm not sure what you're looking for, but I'm a big fan of Tifosi. Most glasses around $59 and I saw no detriment in optical quality when I switched from Oakleys.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I couldn't get your link to work, so I'm not sure what you're looking for, but I'm a big fan of Tifosi. Most glasses around $59 and I saw no detriment in optical quality when I switched from Oakleys.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

You've gotta try 'em on. I've tried a couple of the wimmen's specific Oakleys and they didn't work for me.

I personally prefer glasses without frames. Mine are Rudy Projects, but when they break I'd probably try a pair of Tifosi Vogels.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

For actual downhill racing I always preferred Goggles (dust, better full eye protection, and they work/fit better with full face helmets).

If you're more referring to just mountain biking with some down hills and a regular cycling helmet, I gotta recommend the Oakley Jawbones (I know, they seem really big on the face for walking around, but for riding they are awesome for sweat clearance, dust, and general protection) with G30 lenses.

Custom builds with different jaw and frame colors are killing for matching kits, but if you might wear them around town, I suggest one solid color.

Other than that, Radar's with G30


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think the Juliets would be nice and stylish, but I'd probably want something with a bigger lense for riding, especially MTB. I purchased some Oakley Half Jackets many moons ago and did not think they made great cycling glasses since I'd still get junk in my eyes. 

I have been using M-Frames for many years. I just picked up some Jawbones since I wanted something that could accept the different lenses for different conditions. They look a little goofy on me when I'm not wearing a helmet, but they do an excellent job on the bike.


----------

